

Ask HN: Monitor size - jamesbrewer

What size is/are the monitor(s) for your machine at home? What size would you prefer?
======
dts
I have a 24 inch samsung and the size is perfect as a single monitor. I, like
many, don't like looking at two or more different screens. The only thing I
would be aware of is that unfortunately with my macbook pro the quality of the
samsung just doesnt compare to an apple display and i fiddled with the
settings for ages. Adjustable height and rotation was really important for me,
and the quality is good enough for the cost.

------
PStamatiou
single 27-inch apple display at home. i hate switching between dual screens so
this is a perfect setup for me

------
daniel_solano
I use three monitors, all 22" 1920x1200. The centre monitor is in the
landscape orientation, while the other two are in portrait orientation.

I am not sure what to think of the wide screen aspect ratio. In some cases it
can be good, though sometimes I think it's just a bit extreme.

------
nesbot
I have 3 monitors.

Left 22" (landscape) 1680x1050 Center 23" (portrait) 1152x2048 Right 22"
(landscape) 1680x1050

Pretty happy with my current setup. I have them on monitor arms which is the
best thing... ultimate control over placement.

------
bobwebb
1280x1024 17" monitor. I'd prefer something larger, at least 1080p resolution.
I've tried using multiple monitors before, though. Doesn't do much for me, but
then I mainly used them for playing video games and chatting on IRC...

------
nwmcsween
22" - 27" with anything larger I seem to only see the corners with one eye or
I have to move my head to focus on something which is really annoying, 24" is
probably the sweet spot for display to price ratio right now.

------
andymoe
15" Laptop (MBP) + 21" LDC @ 1600x1200dpi. I like the 15 inch for the laptop
and 19-23 for the external monitor though I don't mind a smaller monitor as
long as it can run at 1600x1200 or above.

------
jamesbrewer
It seems that the screen resolution is just as important (if not more
important) than the monitor size. Is this a fair statement?

------
bmaeser
@ home: 23" 1680x1050 attached to my 13" MacBookPro @ office: 21" && 23" both
1680x1050 attached to my desktop

------
orangecat
2x1920x1080 at home (21" iMac plus 21" external). I'd prefer 1920x1200, maybe
even 1600x1200.

------
stray
3x 30" cinema displays (2560x1600)

~~~
jamesbrewer
Good lord, where do you put them?

~~~
stray
My "desk" is a fire-door atop two heavy-duty sawhorses.

